# nissan juke



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Anybody have one,if so what do you think of them....do not sugar coat it. Looking at them for linda


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

My daughter as one not bad,plenty of room for what they are, but just make sure you buy the diesel as the petrol is very thirsty.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Datsuns have always been fairly robust vehicles , tho never particularly inspirational ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bloody hell syd, you spoil that girl!!! You only just got her a new car earlier this year m8


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mackem built ugly shite things


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> mackem built ugly shite things


Do not hold it back pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's only an a to b,like them as they are quite high and with lindas R&D section of the company being deep in the country and they are bad country roads they look quite suited


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > mackem built ugly shite things
> ...


You did say, would you buy something built by people with three thumbs on each hand?


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> mackem built ugly shite things


 :lol: :lol: .they are ugly though.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Fugly as
Get her a BMW X1 or X3
They wont dip in price like a Datsun

Just my opinion but you did ask


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I think they are spot on, esp the Kuro version.

Had a little play in one when we were looking for a family car, just didn't have the boot space for our requirements


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had one for 6 weeks on a contract in Ireland. It was a 1.6l petrol and it averaged 33MPG over 5,000 miles. After driving a pure diet of diesels it felt like you had to really whip it to get it to keep up with the traffic, but that's probably just a lack of torque in the petrol.

The seats were comfy over long distances and there was loads of stowage space in the cabin. You also sit very, very, high which makes it easy to drive and see out of. It was very quiet and the engine was extremely refined in terms of vibration (but I do normally drive diesels!).

It felt very light though - I wouldn't want to crash it!

And even after I read the manual 3 times I couldn't figure out the stereo/car controller thing in the centre of the dash that changes colours and alters the weight of the steering and the throttle response. Maybe I just wasn't driving it right.

I think as long as you accept that it's basically a cheap, jacked up, hatchback, the you'd probably be very happy with it.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Many, many years ago, I had a sudden need for more space than my Mini, so my Dad gave me his year old Datsun 180B, proceeded to cover over 100K miles in it over the next 3 years, all it asked for was 2 new half shafts, did not like wheelspin, and a new body shell as it rusted faster than Chelsea change managers.

I know it bears no relation to the Nissan Juke, but thought I would pass on my last experience of Datsun ownership.

Oh, and it was as boring as f**k.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheers all, linda likes the look of them and it's shmbo  having a look around at what is out there tomorrow


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

My daughters friend has one - she LOVES it! And she gets to drive some serious stuff (WPC traffic officer) Says its fantasic for her life (kids, dogs etc) and cheap as chips to run. Not the most beautiful car in the world but it does the job.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well having owned a Nissan dealer before selling up earlier this year I have driven and sold loads of Juke's. It's a very good car that handles very well indeed for its class , it's well built and looks funky too.

The standard 1.6 is pretty good and performs well enough , the 1.6 DIG-T has plenty of power but struggles to break 30MPG , also the 1.5 DCI version also struggles to match Nissan claims for MPG but probably is the pick of the bunch.

Downsides are very poor rear leg room , stupid boot design and a relatively firm ride for it's class.

Overall knocks spots of the Mini Countryman though.

Neil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Cheers all, linda likes the look of them and it's shmbo  having a look around at what is out there tomorrow


RS3 Avant is what you need


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Driving position q good , gear lever nice place , steering wheel and position has to be worst I have seen in many a year ,,, lumpy lurchy ride ,,, looks good outside but ergos not so good inside ......


----------



## Wick (Jan 23, 2012)

I must admit that the 1.6 Dig-T goes rally really well for what it is! I quite like them personally.


----------



## Taylor91 (Jan 10, 2013)

My mates had 2 and loves them both but since he didn't pay for them then I guess he can't complain


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well nothing like dragging up an old post...bit of an update

After many an hr flicking on the net and looking for a replacement for the RS finally got something today and picking up in 2 weeks

Nissan juke nismo 4x4 same colour and spec as below



















200bhp auto and 4x4 looks the dogs and shmbo loves it..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

absolutly horrible !! :? ,,, enjoy


----------

